# Bicycle riders must wear helmets and Hi Vis vests in Dubai



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

So the government says, which is all very well, but i took this pic around 5pm last night near Jumeriah Rotana...

Nice helmet, pity the hi Vis can't be seen..

But, on a positive note, at least the chap was riding his bike on the right side of the street...

Makes a change eh?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Are they fining people? 

How are they going to issue someone who is a maid/laborer that gets paid 1000 dirhams or less, a fine of anything comparable to a fine that a westerner would even care about?


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

Jynxgirl said:


> Are they fining people?
> 
> How are they going to issue someone who is a maid/laborer that gets paid 1000 dirhams or less, a fine of anything comparable to a fine that a westerner would even care about?


Who is actually going to enforce such a thing? When the police don't even worry about people speeding because they have cameras.

Overall, it smells like a desperate need for more revenue. Why don't they just get it over with and have a freaking income or sales tax?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Iron Horse said:


> Who is actually going to enforce such a thing? When the police don't even worry about people speeding because they have cameras.
> 
> Overall, it smells like a desperate need for more revenue. Why don't they just get it over with and have a freaking income or sales tax?


Um... work visas and company fees that are paid to do business here isnt really a tax??? 

My point is that they are not going to bother giving out fines to labourers who cant even afford deoderant, let alone a helmet to wear... this is something that is going to be geared at the 'other' expats. How are they going to selectively hand out fines???


----------



## taja609 (Nov 4, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> So the government says, which is all very well, but i took this pic around 5pm last night near Jumeriah Rotana...
> 
> Nice helmet, pity the hi Vis can't be seen..
> 
> ...




Lolo...most rules are made to be cheated  Just joking


----------

